# Christmas in July!!!



## GreySmoke (Jan 11, 2008)

I love getting packages and lookie what the delivery men brought today! :dribble:
Panacea Perfecto
Savinelli 2004 and 2005 Limitada's
Tempus (yum) Lancero
Tabacalera Cubana Gran Lancero, 
American Stogies Maduro Torpedo
Camacho Limited Harvest 
Cuesta Rey Stanford's Cameroon Reserve Pyramid
Fonseca Cubano Limitado Torpedo
La Gloria Cubana Serie R Limitada 2005 Torpedo
Ted's Toro
Plack Pearl Morado Toro
It's a good day Tater...


----------



## TAmichael (Jun 12, 2008)

Please send Santa my way!!!!! nice looking smokes you got there...


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

thats a nice haul


----------



## SmoknTaz (Jun 18, 2008)

Ho Ho Ho, gotta love it when Christmas comes this early.


----------



## sseagle (Jun 5, 2008)

damn, that is a nice sack of smokes!


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

Nice grab!!


----------



## jitzy (Jan 7, 2007)

that is awesome I can't wait for my cigar fox order to get here, How did they ship?


----------



## Christopher The Great (Jun 3, 2008)

Nice looking selection!


----------



## iloveclmore (Jan 23, 2008)

Thats quite a haul!!


----------



## JoeyBear (Jul 31, 2007)

I will definatly be at the next deck herf :biggrin:


----------



## samsgrl28 (Jul 11, 2007)

Nice!


----------



## serenomike (Mar 19, 2008)

oh man


----------



## GreySmoke (Jan 11, 2008)

jitzy said:


> that is awesome I can't wait for my cigar fox order to get here, How did they ship?


They shipped UPS Ground and were well packed. 
The Ones in the humipacks were from Fullers Pullers and what can I say humipacks and USPS Priority Mail.


----------



## eggwhites (Apr 20, 2008)

triplezero24 said:


> Thats quite a haul!!


.qft.


----------



## dj5213 (Apr 7, 2008)

wow!!! good thing for me...my birthday comes right before Christmas!!


----------



## ngetal (Jul 6, 2008)

:dribble:

all I can say is... WOW....


----------



## svb (Jan 12, 2008)

I thought my eyes were deceiving me today when I saw what looked like a flash of red and white flying overhead near Tampa Airport...Hope it's headed to my house!


----------



## buttah (Jun 9, 2008)

Sweet. Gotta love it wen they ship 'em the right way!


----------



## mitro-cl (Jul 5, 2007)

I've never even heard of half of them! Tempus lance, huh? Sounds yummy.


----------



## m69c44 (Nov 5, 2007)

Wow I sure like how those Black Pearl Morado Toro look Have you had those before and let us know how they smoke


----------



## baboruger (Jun 18, 2007)

mitro said:


> Tempus lance, huh? Sounds yummy.


If the Robusto's I had were any indication, then the Lancero is going to be out of this world!!


----------



## LkyLindy (Feb 1, 2008)

Hohohoho


----------



## amateurke (Mar 28, 2008)

Great haul!! There are some nice looking cigars in!!


----------



## big04deuce (May 16, 2008)

Someone was not naughty...lol... Nice!!!


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

Ga--Ga--Ga---Getty Yap!


----------



## smokinj (Jan 16, 2008)

*Very Nice Indeed!*


----------



## baba (Nov 5, 2007)

Nice pickup. I am glad to see that there are other "cigar addicts" out there besides me.


----------



## HTOWNBLKGOLFR (May 1, 2007)

Must Be Nice ... enjoy your smokes....


----------



## dravensghost (Sep 21, 2007)

sure looks like you were busy
way to go with those pick ups!


----------



## DBCcigar (Apr 24, 2008)

I guess I've been naughty, cuz Santa ain't been by my house in a long time!


----------



## thegraduate-cl (Jul 3, 2007)

SmoknTaz said:


> Ho Ho Ho, gotta love it when Christmas comes this early.


thats what she said. yea, it had to be done.

btw what are those purple ones?


----------



## GreySmoke (Jan 11, 2008)

thegraduate said:


> thats what she said. yea, it had to be done.
> 
> btw what are those purple ones?


they are black pearl morado's
a spicy earthy camaroon wrappped cigar. which I fiind very tastie.


----------



## TempestPSO (Mar 16, 2008)

Hey Grey where did you pick up the Panaceas, I've been searching all over for them?


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

wow very nice


----------



## Deuce Da Masta (Dec 4, 2006)

excellent pick ups!


----------



## PMM88Jr (Apr 22, 2008)

Nicely done! If I went shopping hungry, then you must've been starved. I expected to see some La Riqueza's in there , but the full pull didn't need it. Great job.


----------



## GreySmoke (Jan 11, 2008)

TempestPSO said:


> Hey Grey where did you pick up the Panaceas, I've been searching all over for them?


Fullers Pullers in Wi.


----------



## GreySmoke (Jan 11, 2008)

PMM88Jr said:


> Nicely done! If I went shopping hungry, then you must've been starved. I expected to see some La Riqueza's in there , but the full pull didn't need it. Great job.


I already have LaRiqueza's -Extreamly Yummy and Man O'Wars Very Yummy and GrayCliff 1666's Yummy and Cusano Habano Lxi and Cusano Camaroon 59's both yummy.
I have Alec Bradley 1997's, and Padilla Achillies on the way...
What did I miss? I need Cabaguan Maduro's anyone wanna trade for some?
The thing is I usually get fivers not boxes so they go fast.


----------



## TempestPSO (Mar 16, 2008)

thanks grey, I will check them out.


----------



## EKGOTSKILLZZ (Jun 17, 2008)

nice smokes


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

Sweet!!!


----------



## mountchuck (May 30, 2008)

That is a good day!


----------



## mhlatke (Oct 13, 2007)

Now that's a nice haul! Merry Christmas!:lol:


----------

